# Los Angeles and Las Vegas Dedi Providers?



## libro22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Please recommend dedicated server providers around Los Angeles or Las Vegas location, with budget not surpassing $170.

Here's what I know so far: Versaweb, CC and sub-brands, Quadranet

I appreciate if you can also leave a small feedback on your recommended providers.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 19, 2013)

Gorillaservers for LA


----------



## hzr (Aug 19, 2013)

https://www.arpnetworks.com/

all you need for LA. i have never been happier with a host.

Note that you are EXPECTED to be COMPETENT and not ask for handholding.


----------



## drmike (Aug 19, 2013)

SilverKnight offers out of Vegas.


----------



## Epidrive (Aug 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> SilverKnight offers out of Vegas.


Aren't they out of Fiberhub / versaweb's DC too?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 20, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> Aren't they out of Fiberhub / versaweb's DC too?


Yes but they have a ton of their own racks.

I've met at least one of their workers during our trips to Vegas and he was a really nice fellow.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 20, 2013)

We provide dedicated servers out of MultaCOM DC in LA.


----------



## libro22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Unfortunately, Silverknight is merging with HostNIC and moving all servers to Florida. That's why I am looking to move, or at least transfer to Versaweb if they will permit.


----------



## drmike (Aug 20, 2013)

HostNIC?  Unfamiliar with them.  Anyone have a link?

Count me as surprised about this merger.  I thought the owner of SilverKnight was a Vegas resident and committed to the region there.   Florida is a far away place.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 20, 2013)

libro22 said:


> Unfortunately, Silverknight is merging with HostNIC and moving all servers to Florida. That's why I am looking to move, or at least transfer to Versaweb if they will permit.


O_O

That's huge!

Francisco


----------



## libro22 (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh, typo, HostNIT and not HostNIC.

Here you go > http://www.silverknighttech.com/host-nit-merger/


----------



## SeriesN (Aug 20, 2013)

For LA, I would definitely give budgetVM (enzu) a shot. Friendly and knowledgeable staff and route optimized network. steve and Nicks knows what they are doing and Their sales guy, Mike, who is also active here is a really nice person to work with.


----------



## RyanD (Aug 20, 2013)

We have servers in LA via our WireSix brand,

Dual L5520, Dual E5620, E3-1240's and many more in stock, we can do any configuration


----------

